# Thoughts on this tank



## fishysrfun (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi all, one day (not today) I would like to try and have a saltwater tank. If/when I get around to it would this product work for a beginner? 
Innovative Marine Nuvo Aquariums: Fish Tanks and Aquariums
If i got it i would get the 38 but would that work for some low light corals.
Thanks! :lol:


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Nice system. Nice lighting. Low light corals should not have any issues. But, one recommendation I would give is to buy a Skimmer for it, if you plan on corals. Now I didn't see a gallon givin, so I'm going to guess and say that its 38? Hence the name?


----------



## fishysrfun (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm pretty sure its 38 gallons. So i need a skimmer, heater, test kit, water conditioner, live rock, live sand, thermometer? and salt. Is that right or is there anything else?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

#1-Dry Rock, there are a few hitchhikers on Live Rock that people want to stay away from, so they opt for using Dry Rock, or Dead Rock. Macro Rock is a good place to start looking for that. Either way you go you will need a minimum of 1lb per gallon.
#2-Replacement filter media like filter floss and activated carbon (if you get a filter) Which is really not necessary.
#3-Multiple Power heads (2 or 3) 10x your water volume for just a Fish Only With Live Rock, and at least 20x your water volume for a Reef Tank. So lets say your going reef, and you have a 100g tank, you would need flow in that tank at minimum of 2000gph, or 2 1000gph power heads.
#4-Protein Skimmer, rated at 2 times your water volume. Unless your tank is under 30g, in which case you can do 10% water changes a week to rid the system of detrius. But, you'll have to watch the water parameters close, if things go haywire, you'll have to do more water changes.
#5-Saltwater Test Kits. Reef Test Kit. Test for Ammonia, Nitrites, Nitrates, PH, Phosphates, Calcium, ALK and Magnesium.
#6-Saltwater fish food. Mysis Shrimp, Squid, Cyclopease, Algae Sheets, Romaine . Flake food is not really a good food to feed your marine fish.
#7-Aquarium vacuum. This one is iffy. Most don't use one, if you have enough flow in the tank you won’t need one
#8-Rubber kitchen gloves
#9-Fish net
#10-Two, clean, never used before, 5-gallon buckets
#11-Aquarium thermometer, digital being the best.
#12-Brush with plastic bristles (old tooth brush) - needed for cleaning the live rock if you don't get Fully Cured Live Rock.
#13-Power Strip, possibly GFCI outlets by the tank.
#14-Optional but definitely recommend getting a Reverse Osmosis or RO/Deionization filter for the make-up water, and a barrel for storing the water.
#15-Possibly a Quarantine Tank for your new fish. They sit in here for a few weeks to kill off parasites and bacteria, to keep it from getting in your main tank
#16-Heater rated for your size tank.
#17-Saltwater Mix. Marine Salt. Instant Ocean is the cheap Salt that beginners and Advanced use alike.
#18-Saltwater Hydrometer or even better a Refractometer, which is more accurate. There is also a Digital Meter that is way advanced if you have the cash.
#19-Aquarium filter (not absolutely necessary if running with adequate amounts of live rock, but nice to have if you need to use a mechanical filter or activated carbon, or GFO and such)
#20-Aquarium substrate such as live sand or crushed coral. Some go bare Bottom, others choose the 2-3" bottom, others, more advanced will try the Deep Sand Bed, which is over 6" deep.
http://znnea.rmuvx.servertrust.com/default.asp
http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/Nitrogen_Cycle.html
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=aquarium+heater&_sacat=20754&_odkw=power+heads&_osacat=0
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=power+heads&_sacat=0&_odkw=salt+water+refractometer&_osacat=0
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-0-10-Sa...905?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a792587d1
http://www.marcorocks.com/
http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/bulk-dry-live-rock.html
http://aquarium-fish.liveaquaria.co...t1:liverock&isort=score&method=and&ts=results
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/fish-supplies/aquarium-substrate/ps/c/3578/9805
http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/Aquarium_Lighting.html
http://live-plants.com/http://successfulreefkeeping.com/learn/what-your-coral-needs/
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=t-5+lighting&_sacat=0
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=cree+led+aquarium&_sacat=0&_odkw=t-5+lighting&_osacat=0


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Someone's links are a little messed up. :]


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Olympia said:


> Someone's links are a little messed up. :]


After I copy it in I always have to go back and seperate them all.


----------



## fishysrfun (Jul 25, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> #1-Dry Rock, there are a few hitchhikers on Live Rock that people want to stay away from, so they opt for using Dry Rock, or Dead Rock. Macro Rock is a good place to start looking for that. Either way you go you will need a minimum of 1lb per gallon.
> #2-Replacement filter media like filter floss and activated carbon (if you get a filter) Which is really not necessary.
> #3-Multiple Power heads (2 or 3) 10x your water volume for just a Fish Only With Live Rock, and at least 20x your water volume for a Reef Tank. So lets say your going reef, and you have a 100g tank, you would need flow in that tank at minimum of 2000gph, or 2 1000gph power heads.
> #4-Protein Skimmer, rated at 2 times your water volume. Unless your tank is under 30g, in which case you can do 10% water changes a week to rid the system of detrius. But, you'll have to watch the water parameters close, if things go haywire, you'll have to do more water changes.
> ...


Wow thats a good list :-D


----------



## fishysrfun (Jul 25, 2012)

What are your thoughts on having a refugium? If i have on where would i put it? Also are you saying that if i have a skimmer rated for more than twice my water volume i dont have to do water changes?:shock:
Thanks


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Sumps/Fuges are a big help the any system. 
Where you would put one all depends on what you want to do with one. You can use a Hang On Back Fuge, or under the tank in the stand Fuge.
AR-Pro Hang-On Refugium Reduce Phosphates! Live Coral | eBay
Melevsreef.com | Acrylic Sumps & Refugiums


----------



## fishysrfun (Jul 25, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> Sumps/Fuges are a big help the any system.
> Where you would put one all depends on what you want to do with one. You can use a Hang On Back Fuge, or under the tank in the stand Fuge.
> AR-Pro Hang-On Refugium Reduce Phosphates! Live Coral | eBay
> Melevsreef.com | Acrylic Sumps & Refugiums


Would it be possible to put the fuge in 5 on the diagram because if i am not mistaken this is an all in one tank correct? If not I will likely get a hang on refugium.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

I don't see where the return pump goes, shows it in that chambe somewhere. You can use that protion as the fuge, but, if the macro algae gorws into the retun pump, you will have issues.


----------



## fishysrfun (Jul 25, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> I don't see where the return pump goes, shows it in that chambe somewhere. You can use that protion as the fuge, but, if the macro algae gorws into the retun pump, you will have issues.


Hmm I was hoping for a nice clean look I think what ill do if i get it is see where the return is and if it is interfering ill try and build a sump or modify the return. What would some good beginner fish be I like the idea of a goby shrimp pair but i don't know what else( CUC, coral, fish,). This is probably not going to happen for a while but I am one of those people who likes to plan everything out;-)


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

WOW. There are so many to choose from for a 38g tank. ALOT.
Nano Fish
Basslets for Sale: Basslet Species including the Royal Gramma Basslet
Blennies: Blenny Fish Species Including Bicolor, Striped and other Blennies
Cardinalfish
Chromis for Sale: Blue and Green Chromis and other Reef Species
Dartfish
Pseudochromis for Sale: Splendid Dottyback Species and other Pseudochromis
Gobies for Sale: Goby Fish Species Including Shrimp Gobies
Jawfish
Saltwater Crabs: Hermit Crab Species for Saltwater Tanks
Sea Cucumbers: Aquarium Sea Cucumber Species for Saltwater Aquariums
Aquarium Snails: Sea Snail Species and Aquatic Saltwater Snails
Aquarium Shrimp: Cleaner Shrimp Pistol and Coral Banded Shrimp
Sea Urchins: Live Red, Black and Pencil Sea Urchin Species
Marble Sea Star
Red Sea Star
Fan Worms: Feather Duster Worms and other Fan Worm Species
Beginner Corals: Corals Suitable for Beginners in Saltwater Aquariums
Mushroom Coral: Hardy Coral Mushrooms for Reef Aquarists
I think thats pretty much it. I think.


----------



## fishysrfun (Jul 25, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> WOW. There are so many to choose from for a 38g tank. ALOT.
> Nano Fish
> Basslets for Sale: Basslet Species including the Royal Gramma Basslet
> Blennies: Blenny Fish Species Including Bicolor, Striped and other Blennies
> ...


All of those creatures are AMAZING! now i feel like i have to get a saltwater tank:nicefish:


----------



## fishysrfun (Jul 25, 2012)

Back to my other question. If you have a sump rated for twice the tank voulume do you not need to do water changes?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Umm, well.....Thats another topic of discussion. Now, being that I'm going to take it your asking me, I'll answer it this way. I only do water changes every 3-4 months based on the needs for Trace Elements. Now, I could go longer if I dosed those, but I don't. I dose Vodka to keep the Trates at a low level, along with my Sump. So, my answer to this would be as follows: If your water quality is still good, why change it. AS long as yoiu have nothing out of line parameter wise, I say, leave it alone.


----------

